# Looking for a male blockhead puppy



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Yvonne, welcome to the forum. I am sorry about the loss of your Golden. We have a great Rainbow Bridge section if you want to share with us. 

I am going to guess it has been 11 years since you have been in the market for a pup. There is a lot to learn and some new things in the last 11 years. Please stop by the top of the puppy section and read the stickies. They have a lot of great information. I was just joking with one of my freinds that buying a house is likely easier that finding a puppy, especially if you want a breeder who is reputable and does all the health testing for hips, elbows, heart (cardiologist) and eyes (annually). 

The good news is you are in a Golden rich area. There is a show coming up at Prado park in Chino the 24th-26th. It has a Golden Retriever specialty on Friday. That day has more than 100 Goldens entered, though all 3 days should have lots of dogs to see. They are I ring 6 at 8:30 on Friday, 10:00 on Saturday, and 9:00 on Suday. 

I will be honest, I have no idea what a blockhead is and most have their own thoughts and preferences on headpieces. The bulk of the dogs at the show will be from American show lines. Which I think in general have a nice large head. Below is an example of my girl to give you an idea. Boys will generally have even more head than this girl.

Oh, and to help you with sticker shock since it has likely been 11 years a well bred golden from full health tested parent runs $1800-$2500 in Southern California.

Good luck in your search and remember to check out these stickies.


----------



## yvonneb (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi.

Thank you so much for the information. I also have a 16 month old Golden. 
This may be a stupid question but can I buy a puppy at the Chino event or is it a show only?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No, there will not be puppies for sale at the show. Though, they will be offering a special 4-6 month puppy competition on one of the days. It is so fun to watch the babies.

The dogs at the show are the current or future breeding dogs of a breeders program and beloved pets so, you would likely have to pry these dogs out of dead hands to get them. But, it will be a good place to see what you like and potentially talk to the owners and breeders. At the show they will sell a catalog usually $5-$15 and the book will list the dogs by breed and number with details. It is good to make note which dogs you like. This can help you see a pattern. Maybe all the dogs you like share a kennel name, similar parents or are owned by the same person. Then you can target specifically those folks to see if they are there to talk to or a visit to their wesite and send an email. 

Reputable breeders almost always have a waiting list but if it is too long for you, they may be able to help you locate another great breeder to work with. Keep in mind though that it takes atleast 4 months to breed, whelp and raise a puppy to 8 weeks (go home age) it is not uncommon to wait 6 months or a year if you have a very specific vision(particular parents or specific breeder).

If you are looking for a dog now, there are many great Golden specific rescue organizations in Southern California. If you can't wait for a reputable breeder, this would be my suggestion over supporting breeders who breed for money or simply don't know enough about the health issues in our breed to test and give your puppy the best chance at a healthy life.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

As always Laura a thoroughly informative and useful post!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You can also checkout this FB page (Golden Retriever Litter Listings): https://www.facebook.com/groups/529036453775122/, scroll through to see available pups. The plus about this page over the others listing available pups, is in order to have a litter listed, proof of complete clearances (as recommended by the GRCA) must be provided.


----------

